# Anyone racing with TCR Advanced SL?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

I am interested in the TRC Advanced SL 0. My primary use for this bike would be training and racing.

I'm 168lbs and 5'10". Is this a sturdy bike fit for strong sprints? I had read that the fork was recalled at one point...does that apply to the 2009?

The BB concerns me as it is 86mm wide. Am i correct to think that it's 20mm wider than a standard BB? I'm duck-footed (toes point out). Is a wider BB going to be awkward for me?

What other bikes did you consider before buying the TCR?

THanks


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

G A /\/\ /\/\ A said:


> The BB concerns me as it is 86mm wide. Am i correct to think that it's 20mm wider than a standard BB? I'm duck-footed (toes point out). Is a wider BB going to be awkward for me?
> 
> 
> 
> THanks


The total width of the bottom bracket is the same as old standard. The bearings ride inside of the bb instead of the now common outside bearings. It's pretty much the same setup as the new Madones.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

G A /\/\ /\/\ A said:


> Is this a sturdy bike fit for strong sprints? R?


If it was good enough for Mark Cavendish in 2008....well....you know the rest.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I road a Cervelo SLC-SL & R3, Scott R3, Litespeed Archon, Trek 6.9 pro, and a Specialized. The Giant felt the best to me. The steering is great, you lean it turns and it is very stiff and light while maintaining very good comfort which seemed odd to me.

My intent was to race but I decided I didn't want anyone taking me out on such a nice bike. I wish now I did not sell my Madone 5.2 which was have been a good racer so I am only doing TT's now.

Consider the non ISP model too since it is a lot less $.


----------

